# Cleveland metro park deer



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

buddy was fishing rocky this morning and ran in to this beast. Tried to get a carcass tag but not happening in Metroparks. They asked him if he could tell how it died and he found a small caliber hole in neck. they advised him they been youthinizing deer recently and that was one of them. Advised that if he got caught removing deer or parts he would be arrested!


----------



## nam1975 (Oct 27, 2014)

This pisses me off. 
A lot of other metro park systems let bow hunters in.

If the hired guns come in shoot does only.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

what weight rod did you use ? 

Agree, if you are culling deer for population control, shoot the does.
Why spend tax payer money when there are guys willing to pay for the opportunity...( i know, liability, etc. )
Nice Buck.....


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That's a flat out shame. What a messed up program. Such a waste of a beautiful creature.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Coyotes can have the dead animal but I'm not leaving the rack, sorry. I tend to be pretty 'law abiding' but that is stupid and I'm not leaving the whole thing for waste.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

The metro parks would rather spend the money to pay sharp shooters to kill deer at night versus hunters killing them during the day. Last thing they want is to have a lottery so a handful of hacks out of the group wound and lose deer with arrows sticking out of them running around the park. The metro park hunt that I did in Toledo was an absolute joke. They made you take a "proficiency" test before you could even apply for the hunt. I had to wait at Bass Pro Shops in Rossford for over 2 hours just to shoot shoot 4 arrows out of 5 in a 10" circle at 20 yards to pass. The worst part is they let people practice before taking the test. Standing there waiting my turn made you feel bad for deer. Seriously there were people who could not even come close to passing this test. This also was the case with crossbows. My Hoyt was in the shop getting new strings and cables. I slapped a sight on my bowfishing bow and passed the test with that. Also I did not even bother taking my muzzy spincast reel off the bow. Yes it sucks for hunters but I completely understand why they do this.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

What pisses me off is we taxpayers have a park that we pay for but we can't hunt it. But u can watch birds an jogg etc.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Just make sure you vote for the next levy.NOT ME!!!


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

What a shame.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Thats Cuyahoga county for you


----------



## Borderjumper (May 11, 2017)

slashbait said:


> View attachment 250301
> buddy was fishing rocky this morning and ran in to this beast. Tried to get a carcass tag but not happening in Metroparks. They asked him if he could tell how it died and he found a small caliber hole in neck. they advised him they been youthinizing deer recently and that was one of them. Advised that if he got caught removing deer or parts he would be arrested!


----------



## Borderjumper (May 11, 2017)

Slashbait,I found a bikini babe with a rack like that at almost the same spot.Was laying on one of those paddle boards.I ran away.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Seen this over on AT won't be long and someone will snatch it up. Pm me the location I will grab it. No worry's as I don't steelhead fish


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

Burkcarp1 said:


> What pisses me off is we taxpayers have a park that we pay for but we can't hunt it. But u can watch birds an jogg etc.


PETA,HSUS, & Metro Parks- Quite the love triangle.


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

slashbait said:


> View attachment 250301
> buddy was fishing rocky this morning and ran in to this beast. Tried to get a carcass tag but not happening in Metroparks. They asked him if he could tell how it died and he found a small caliber hole in neck. they advised him they been youthinizing deer recently and that was one of them. Advised that if he got caught removing deer or parts he would be arrested!


They ought to be cited for stream litter.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

I always have a saw in the truck...park would have never got a call.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

They came and got it ASAP


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Flathead76 said:


> The metro parks would rather spend the money to pay sharp shooters to kill deer at night versus hunters killing them during the day.  Last thing they want is to have a lottery so a handful of hacks out of the group wound and lose deer with arrows sticking out of them running around the park.  The metro park hunt that I did in Toledo was an absolute joke. They made you take a "proficiency" test before you could even apply for the hunt. I had to wait at Bass Pro Shops in Rossford for over 2 hours just to shoot shoot 4 arrows out of 5 in a 10" circle at 20 yards to pass. The worst part is they let people practice before taking the test. Standing there waiting my turn made you feel bad for deer. Seriously there were people who could not even come close to passing this test. This also was the case with crossbows. My Hoyt was in the shop getting new strings and cables. I slapped a sight on my bowfishing bow and passed the test with that. Also I did not even bother taking my muzzy spincast reel off the bow. Yes it sucks for hunters but I completely understand why they do this.


Well said Flathead. I would like to see a controlled hunt take place in the Medina, Ohio Park System but it is truly impractical to allow the random public participate or to try and close off areas for a hunt. Unfortunate but true. Perhaps there is a well thought out and enforceable solution that could be implemented.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Shortdrift said:


> Well said Flathead. I would like to see a controlled hunt take place in the Medina, Ohio Park System but it is truly impractical to allow the random public participate or to try and close off areas for a hunt. Unfortunate but true. Perhaps there is a well thought out and enforceable solution that could be implemented.


Another problem would also be hunters getting drawn and not shooting anything but a wall hanger. Doing that only takes one deer out of the system. There are too many angles that people would find a reason to complain about. They are and will not makes everyone happy so they just hire a company to get rid of them.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

To prevent that they would have to go to a earn a buck program in the park that requires you to shoot one doe first


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Shortdrift said:


> Well said Flathead. I would like to see a controlled hunt take place in the Medina, Ohio Park System but it is truly impractical to allow the random public participate or to try and close off areas for a hunt. Unfortunate but true. Perhaps there is a well thought out and enforceable solution that could be implemented.


The Summit County metropparks have been doing this for years and have had great success with their bow hunting program


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Redheads said:


> The Summit County metropparks have been doing this for years and have had great success with their bow hunting program


Same with five rivers metropark.


----------



## rooster85 (May 21, 2013)

Sure would be nice to get an archery draw there....


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

http://www.cleveland.com/datacentral/index.ssf/2010/09/cleveland_metroparks_draw_16_m.html
I know it's a little old but how do you think with those kind of mostly non-hunting visitors do you think we in the hunting community would be painted in the public eyes? It's earlier in the year than culling is usually done so I'm not sure that's the case here and when they do cull it is done in house by the ranger department. That's a Pandora's box for sure. Make sure you don't vote you know so none of the ramps or docks or fishing piers in ALL of the most popular Cleveland fishing areas go away, that'll show em!


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 24, 2015)

I would of tried the Game Warden! What a waste


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

My dental patient just came in and showed me the pictures of this deer he found and this thread he started.He said was found in water of Rocky River near cedar pt rd.Deer had not had rigor mortis set in yet and noticed bullet hole in neck.He pulled out of water and called game warden for a carcass tag.They said since in metro parks,had to call them to get permission to take deer.He called metro park and asked for permission.The discussion soon turned to how big a buck it was.It became apparent he was not going to get the rack,so told the guy where it was and went home.I live on border of metropark in north royalton.They send me yearly letters saying they are shooting deer on property and to stay out during certain dates.I called them once and asked how they manage the hunt.They told me they only can shoot does because they get deer tags from the ODNR and they only get doe tags to manage herd!!!!!!?????? SO what is the true story here.It does no good to shoot bucks to manage deer numbers.Only reason to shoot a buck like that is to put it on a wall.Where is that deer rack now??????? On public display at a metro park building, or on wall of an employee home?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

slashbait said:


> View attachment 250301
> buddy was fishing rocky this morning and ran in to this beast. Tried to get a carcass tag but not happening in Metroparks. They asked him if he could tell how it died and he found a small caliber hole in neck. they advised him they been youthinizing deer recently and that was one of them. Advised that if he got caught removing deer or parts he would be arrested!


That's a big one!..what did he hit on?..must of been fun on a flyrod...


----------

